# Warm morning model 521



## Jon Heiser (Nov 21, 2016)

I acquired a warm morning model 521 and would like to restore it.   I need some help though,  this is my 1st attempt at this and I need drawings, photos,  videos.....all the fire brick is broken and I need direction.   The metal itself is in pretty good shape.   An owners manual would also be nice.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 23, 2016)

From the info I could find, Model 521 appears to be a coal stove... There are some owners of various models here:
http://nepacrossroads.com/

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/wood-and-coal-stove-manufacturers-cross-reference.html
http://a1stoves.com/warm-morning-stoves-c-724_726_209.html
Parts list: http://a1stoves.com/free/WarmMorningpartslist1.jpg and http://a1stoves.com/free/WarmMorningpartslist2.jpg


----------

